# Husband/Wife Contract Work? Advice please!!



## XxMeylixX (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello.. I am a 24 year old female and my husband and I are looking for contract work in the middle east. Neither of us have college degrees. We do not have children. We just want to experience a different culture and of course save some money so that we may finish college. We are American citizens. We have no idea where to start on our job hunt. Any advice would be great! Thanks  Emily


----------



## XxMeylixX (Oct 12, 2011)

Of course we would probably have to be trained also. +


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

opportunities in the UAE are very vast but if you want to make a trully good living and save up. education is vital in my opinion coupled with good experience big doors can and will open up for you here. 

most of the westerners here sit with some sort of specialization and educational background thus helping them land a job...lower level income folks are typically taken in by other nationalities as the income offered is better than what they can get back home however in comparison to say someone comming from north america the income you would get may be a down grade and the standards of living to match up what you currently enjoy in the US may be a bit more pricier specially renting....

to start up and get an idea try searching google for agencies offering employment opportunities in the UAE.

for standards of living check out www. dubizzle.com to have a good look at rent and car prices which will end up taking a big chunk of someone's income...

if you ask my personal opinion and you are from north america I would discourage comming down here unless you have a specialization on an industry that is needed as this will be an opportunity otherwise it may easily become a struggle due to cultural differences and just way of living in general.

good luck.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is not impossible. If you have a few years in a certain field and management experience you might be able to land a management type job but education does help. If you dont have any speciality skills, those lower level jobs are held by people who are willing to live a much lower lifestyle then you probly can even imagine living. There is a very large class division in the uae between how nationalities/education levels live.


----------

